# Granite Thickness in Bathroom



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

3/4 inch will work.
often the edges are 'built up' to another thickness by gluing pieces on. it is cheaper that full thickness for the entire slab.
the quality of the granite won't change, but its appearance will.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Your choice in thickness should be based on the look you want and the performance you need. A thicker countertop is going to be, in theory, more resistant to dropping something heavy on it.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

THanks for the replies guys, it has helped my understanding. One more quick question - the installer will include 2 sinks for "free". I asked about the quality of the sinks and was told they are similar to Kohler but much cheaper. The installer told be he gets them for $25 from a wholesaler instead of paying $80 for a Kohler at Home Depot. 

My impression is the wholesale probably ships them direct from China and the sinks surley do not have the same quality as a Kohler or American Standard, but does it really matter? Is a white sink, just a white sink, or should I think about purchasing a name branded sink from a nig box and have those installed?

THanks again!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why don't you shop for your own sinks at neither a box store or from your supplier. Kohler has sold out too to be in box stores and it ain't all made in Wisconsin anymore. The $25 sink is probably same quality as the box store thing. 

A plumbing fixture supply store will have better options.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Kyle,
A lot of the local granite suppliers here are using the sinks you speak of. They are made in china, so they are true to their name. I have one in one of my baths that I redid a couple of years ago and it is fine. I don't think you could tell the difference.
Mike Hawkins


----------

